# Delima: Which Deer Gitter to use?



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thought I would ask your opinion, and see which gun you would choose and why... 

Recently due to unforeseen circumstances I've ended up with a couple more rifles. Tough problem huh? 

I've had a Brazilian Mauser in 7x57 that was my intended deer rifle. Beautiful gun in like new condition. I've put maybe 100 rounds through it and LOVE shooting it... Incredibly accurate at 100 yards with open sights... I still plan to use it to take my first deer at our new homestead... 

I've now also got a Swedish Mauser, 6.5x55, that has been sporterized and is carbine sized. Iron sights,, with the front sight being replaced with a ramp site.

Add to this a very nice Winchester Model 88 in 308, with a nice scope (haven't checked brand of scope, but it's ultra clear) that is mounted to a flip over mount so you can flip the scope to the side and use the irons... 

I think I know which one would become my go to (the M88) but I wanted to see what others here thought. I know all three of these calibers are very revered for deer hunting... 

Oh, on my property, I'll be VERY lucky to get a shot over 100 yards due to trees hills, and hollers... I'd imagine the longest shot I might have to take would be around 75 yards... 
.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow.. this has to be a record around here.. someone say "give me your opinion" and not a single one in how long? 

I thought we all were proud of our opinions?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Any one of the three should work very well, if you have it well zeroed, use proper ammo and you practice with it!


Tim


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep.. know they are all very good deer rifles. I was just curious to hear which some of the people around here would prefer and why.

For me, the Brazilian for the first on the property because of sentimental reasons, but after that, I really think the M88 will be the go to.. more compact, and little less impact than the 7mm, and since it's faster for me to cock if need be, being a lever action rather than a bolt since I'm left handed. 

However, with my Brazilian, I can recock it pretty fast since it has a straight bolt and I can reach over the gun with my left hand and grab the bolt fairly easily. Not so easy with the Swed Mauser.. although, the size of the Swedish is SO NICE, and a lot lighter than the M88


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Keep 'em all and let your mood dictate!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'd put the tip off mount on Ebay and get some good decent mounts for the scope. Have nevar ever seen a reason to wish I had iron sights on a rifle while deer hunting. Then I would get a brick of 308 shells and pratiace pratice with it. Shells are easy to find for a 308 even in a one horse town with a single gas station.

The rest abet being decent deer rounds pose the problem of finding ammo a lot of places.

 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got plenty of ammo for the Mausers... Let's just say I have a lifetime's worth of deer in small boxes  I can't find a single round of 308 near me... I've got a friend that is checking a couple places near him today. We are talking about going too the NRA range this weekend, and I wanted to get the 308 sighted in... 

The tip off mount is REALLY nice.. It's a pretty old one and is very tight. Very thick and heavy mount... No wiggle what so ever, and it has a very solid and hard lock to it. I'm not worried about it not being accurate. One of the best made I've seen... I really like the idea of being able to use the scope, or the irons... 

Anyone can shoot with a scope, it takes skill and practice to be good with open sights.. I started out with 22's with open sights at 100 yards during HS on the Marksmanship team... Moved up to 30-06. I was taught well by several Navy marksmen, and learned a lot of things normal people don't get to learn about shooting.... I still remember all of those lessons well...... I can still go out and drill hole after hole in the middle of the paper... I squirrel hunt with a 22 with open sights, and headshots are all I take them with, and I seldom miss... Just been about 9 years since we moved that I haven't gotten to go hunting.. 

I've been shooting with open sights for years and years, and I am almost as good with them as I am with a scope. Up to about 100 yards my vision is OK, after that, it's getting hard to see... 

I'm not worried about hitting what I'm aiming at... Funny though.. the odd ball ammo isn't a problem for me right now..... It's the common stuff and all the freaked out people causing my ammo shortage..


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I agree that the tip off mount will perform just fine....weaver made those popular after WWII.....I have one with a weaver scope that is dead on and would never consider removing it from the weapon. Besides the .308 is the perfect caliber for your situation.

brownegg


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My only thought about the 88 is I hear they have a pretty feisty kick. I've not had a chance to shoot this one yet... I may be making it to the NRA range this weekend though, and if I do, I'll find out.. 

I know with my Brazilian 7mm that thing shoots like a dream and I can shoot it all day... But I guess when you're deer hunting, kick is a non issue since it only takes one shot... hopefully


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a 88 in 308 , will handle anything in the lower 48, that's all you need....end of story...


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

my dad use to tell me that was the trouble,with more than one gun,,always have the wrong one with you or worrying which one to take....

i would see which one grouped the best,,,should have most accurate when you are deadly serious...most reliable......ease of carry and handling.

i use 06 for serious deer hunting,,,i have an old 30-30 given to me by father that i use for anterless and vermin.........i know what each will do and what i can do with them.....i use to like open sights but now not so much.
VERY important to have the right shell for each gun for intended target.
308 would think 150 gr.- sp=deer............
if you could find or reload a good 125grain deer bullet it would help with the recoil concerns...
if i remember right i didn't care for the safety's on your other rifles.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, the safety on a Mauser is different.. It's a lever on the rear of the bolt you flip up to turn on. What is nice about them is, when it's on, you know it the second you lift the rifle. If it is in the way of the sights you know it's on.. .No like with most safetys you forget about until you try to pull the trigger.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

All my Mausers have been modified with side safeties.....the best weight bullet for any particular rifle depends on barrel twist....and a PH in Africa used 6.5x55 swedish to cull over 300 elephants.I like the 6.5x55 or 6.5x.06 for deer,have'nt lost one yet.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Just make sure the swing away mount is locked down. One of the old guys I hunt with has a scope like that on his rem. pump rifle. He was hunting one day and must have hit it a something the scope was sitting upright but it wasn't "snapped" in. He pulled up on a black bear and settled the X hairs for a heart lung shot and pulled the trigger. The bear dropped like a ton of bricks, as he plugged it right under the ear!


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Since I am in Jersey, I use a 20 gauge Mossberg 500, 3x9x40 scope on the cantilevered barrel, and Remington 3 inch Buckhammer slugs. At least until I run out since they are no longer made, then it is back to the 2 3/4 inch Lightfield Hybrids which hit the same as the Buckhammers. My longest shot was 67 yards in a thick swamp and there was no way I could have gotten that buck with open sights since I had to crank the scope up 9 power and put the slug through a ten inch gap between two trees.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,
My preferance would be for either bolt guns. Just cause!
Dutch


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL.. all of them are bolts... Granted, the Model 88 is a lever action, but it's honestly a rotating short throw bolt operated by a lever... 

Guess that means good to go with all of them


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Love the 6.5! Usually VERY accurate, flat shooting and very mild recoil.

That said, if I could only have one rifle it would be a .308.

Now I just need for someone to get some .30 Remington brass in stock so I can get Grandad's old Model 14 pump back in the field next season!


----------

